# Great value for money



## Milo

Thanks, Ed. I need one of these, and for the price I'll take look!


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts

Home Depot have them in store…


----------



## Dedvw

I've owned a number of Ryobi products throughout the years. I always been happy with the price vs. performance of their tools.


----------



## TObenhuber

Hoping someone could help me. I was wondering how the blade drift is on the Ryobi. Not expecting miracles. Just curious. I have a few of their tools and am overall very happy for the value and am in the market for a jigsaw.

Also any alternatives are welcome.

All around my Ryobi tools do what they are suppose to. When I ask the Ryobi 12amp circular saw to cut, it cuts. When I ask the Ryobi 9V cordless drill to drill a hole, it drills a hole. I do have an older 1970's craftsman table saw and a newer dewalt corded drill. So, I have some power when needed but I don't use the jigsaw much and would like to bring it back since I wore out the old craftsman hand me down. I can't bring myself to buy a bosch or festool considering my projects so far have been hit or miss with my wife. Maybe some day when the military gives me more time at home I can focus a little more on woodworking. But for now, a good budget jigsaw is what I would like.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts

I've done several projects with this jigsaw and I'm very happy .. To answer your question like any jigsaw you need a strong grip on it but other than that I've had no blade drift and I've cut full and semi circle cuts

Hope this helps
Ed


----------

